# Rotary snow plow help



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

I want to build a rotary snow plow out of an old flat car and I would like to know a couple things about these plows. 1. How did the blades work? I know that it was powered by steam, but I was trying to figure out what the blades actually look like. 2. Did they have multiple sets of blades? 3. Was there a special way the blades were put in so that it could cut snow better? A cross diagram, or cut out of the side of a rotary snow plow would be helpful to me.

For blades, I was thinking of using an impeller from an old vacuum. I found an old electric drill that had a good motor. Since it is a drill, I am assuming that it can hold up to more torque than a regular electric motor of the same size (it takes 6volts to power it). I also have an old R/C toy that I can use to control the speed of the blades (like the guy in the cab of the plow). I also have various gears so I can control the speed, like on a bicycle. Any advice or information would help immensely for this project. 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I have some pix on my web site about building my rotarty snow plow, just scroll down to the projects button and you should find it, looking through the projects, it's on page 3. 

Here's some stuff I wrote up here a couple of years ago about it: 

Rotary Plow Build


----------



## jjwtrainman (Mar 11, 2011)

Great plow! That is almost exactly what I want to do (although mine will be a bit shorter). So what exactly did you use for a [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Over on Rayman's site he has info on the blades. That's the type ROn Senek and I used, Ron bought them! 
The impellers were bought new from http://www.marbeck.com/ Direct link: http://www.marbeck.com/vacuum_fans_eureka.html (Marbeck #430 impeller / Eureka part number 12988)


----------

